# Transformatori >  Upša trafs 13,8V 75A

## australia

430-7145.1
pēc gūgles spriežot, varētu būt - 13,8V 75A



Teorētiski varētu jūgt klāt 220?
No reinkarnācijas idejām vienīgais, kas nāk prātā, ir autiņa aķa lādētājs ar tiltu un kaut kādu impulsu padarīšanu.
Visticamāk jau nokrāsošu zaļu  ::

----------


## Radionavigators

75A? 
Ziemā aizsalušus apkures radiatorus var atkausēt

----------


## M_J

Protams, ka var jūgt klāt 220V. Man uz līdzīgu ir realizēts invertors no 12 uz 220 ar īstu sinusu.

13.8V x 75A = 1035W - normāla jauda, startēt gluži nevar, bet palīdzēt pussprāgušam aķim var.

----------


## tornislv

Lai nu man piedod klātesošie, bet uz "aci" tam trafam vads netur ne 75 ne 57 A, un arī izmēri liecina drīzāk par 100VA , ne 1000+. Protams, tas pie 50Hz. Iespējams, pie citas F parametri mazliet labāki, bet 75A vienalga neredzu tur.

----------


## Isegrim

Varbūt komats pazudis? 7,5 A būtu reāli, ne "ķīniešu".

----------


## zzz

Nu, kjiinieshu vai polju ampeeri, bijis arii par ko briiniities.

Parastaa shirpotreba upsha trafs iisteniibaa nemaz nav domaats un reekjinaats ilgstoshi taas straavas paarciest, vinsh pie taam cepjas aaraa ar apreekjinaatu aatrumu. Upsii taa nav probleema, jo peec atbilstoshajaam dazhaam minuuteem uz pilnu klapi, baterijas vienalga buus izbeigushaas.

Prieksh lietoshanas ilgaakos rezhiimos shamaa slodzes straavu vajag teemeet kaadas reizes triis vai piecas mazaaku.

----------


## australia

Nē, nu droši vien, ka 75A būs kosmoss.
Nāk no APC 700VA upša. Pieļauju, kādus 20A varētu žmiegt.

----------


## abergs

Man šitāds pieķīmiķots akkumulatora skrūvgriezim kam beigts akku. 
Pavājš jau ir ar visu šotki taisngriezi, bet elektronikai jau nekas dižs nav jāborē... ::

----------


## next

Tie ampeeri tak primaarajaa (12V) pusee un protams iislaiciigi.

----------


## Didzis

Nu tad tie ir kārtējie Ķīniešu ampēri  :: . Tās drātiņas tādu slodzi turēt nevar un serde tur krietni pa mazu tādām strāvām.   Skaidrs, ka ar UPS metināt nevajag un īsu brīdi, lai datoru izslēgtu gan jau izvelk. Jautājums jau bija, vai to dzelzi var izmatot otrādāk. Gan jau var, bet ne jau uz 700VA.

----------


## ezis666

man šitādi ir vairāki, tīri spēcīgi, vienīgi santīmpisums varā, tukšgaitas strāva paliela
edit:sec tinums ir 2x7.5V ar 2mm drāti

----------


## acdcpcb

Gribeju pajautat par mikrovilnu krasns transformatoru. Tas ilgstosai darbibai nav paredzets serde loti laba materiala. Vai partinot primaro tas nesils? Meriju tuksgaitas stravu ta bija 2 amperi.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ieslēd uz kādu laiku, lai darbojas tukšgaitā. Ja nesilst, tad ir OK.

----------


## Obsis

Pie visām pasaules nelaimēm jāvaino ķīniešu Ampērus. 
Jo, kā zināms, vienam parastajam Eiropas tipa Ampēram atbilst kādi 10 līdz 500 ķīniešu Ampēri (atkarībā pēc vajadzības).
Kā gan citādi uz pāris kt315 izmēra tranzistoriem varētu būvēt un tirgot 5000 W skaņas pastiprinātājus.
P.S. 
Kā zināms, tad 2 A*220V=440W. Tukšgaitai tākā biku par daudz. Krietni par daudz. Meklē starpvijumu īso!! Normāli būtu MOT tukšgaitas strāva ar nepieslēgtu apsaisti apmēram 2 kW*5%=100W un respektīvi 500 mA vai vēl ticamāk 10 mA kā maksimums.

----------


## Obsis

RE:Ezis666
<<Man šitādi ir vairāki... ar 2mm drāti>>
Vai negribi par lētām naudiņām nopārdot man visu visu visu???
Tel 20042318, Jānis, lūdzu piezvani.
Vnk piebesījās meklēt, savajadzējās nobarot 4 automaš ventilatorus stacionāros apstākļos. Izrādās šamie stipri rijīgi. Iepirku bariņu ar ķīnīzeru electronic halogen transformer 220V/12V 300VA un pēc pāris dienām pirmais izkusa, pēc tam otrs, trešs un ceturtais ar. Kaut arī vispār man patēriņš pat 250VA nesastāda. Tad nu sacerējos sapirkt halogēniem domātos toroīdus. Ir tāds Aircom.lv kurā šamos 300VA vismaz šķirnes kāds ducis iņvaid par nieka 8 Eur ar kapeikām 300VA 25A un pat 37A. Sapriecājos kā mazais ezīts, tikai Visi Visi Visi tur tirgotie trafi rakstīts gan 300VA bet īstenībā ir 16VA līdz 20VA, knapi naudu atpakaļ dabūju. Manā ietekmē dažus preču kodus šamie salaboja bet joprojām ne visus, krāpnieku banda. Savukārt citās vietās šie tori maksā tā ka sāk gribēties pašam tīt (pat ebeijā un pat ķīna-komā), tikai piemēroti lielu seržu naff rokas stiepiena attālumā. Tā ka Tavējiem būtu jāder, ja biku paburšos ar vijumu skaitu sekundārajā un izlaidīšu caur Grecu. Kvīts man nebūs vajadzīga.
Varētu jau laikam arī pats taisīt ar ferīta serdi un SMPS, bet nu laika maz un tādiem mēsliem to izniekot nav prāta darbs, gribās sakrāmēt un aizmirst tos dzesētājus.

----------


## krabis

Kaapeec negribi izmantot vecu PC barokljus? Tie tak tagad visaas malaas meetaajas un neko nemaksaa. Tikko izvilku no pagaldes vienu 300 vattiigu un uzmetu aci, pa 12V sola 12A. Vajadzeetu pietikt. Un ir arii lielaaki

----------


## Didzis

Man atkal prāta nāk parastie 12V transformātori no krievulaiku pārnēsājamām lampām, kuras bija domātas bīstamās vietās. Dzelzis tur pamatīgs, bet jaudu gan neatceros. Tadus no vecajiem elektriķiem var noandelēt pa attiecīga brandavīna pudeli. Man tāds trafs velk četras 12V 50W halogēnspuldzes.

----------


## Obsis

RE: Krabis - tāpēc, ka katrs motors tērē starp 20 un 25 Amp, bet saparalēlot ATX nav piecu minūšu darbiņš (kaut arī iespējami ir). Bet padomā, kā IZSKATĀS ventilatoru bloks, kam apkārt apkrāmēti 12 gab ATX bloki. Vemt gribēsies.
Taču man ir maktīgas aizdomas (pierādījumu gan īsti nav), ka to ķīnīzeru nosprāgšanu radīja nevis pārāk liela patērējamā strāva, bet gan sprieguma adatas, ko kolektormotors ģenerē pārslēgšanās brīžos, mazs nekontakts sukās un kilovoltu adata garantēta. Un ko par to saka SMPS izejas kaskāde, to mēs jau zinām.
Cita starpā, ar suku tipa motoriem tā ir veca un labi zināma lieta, man sīcis Vācijā nopirka mašīnas aķu lādētāju, uz 15 Amp. Un pieslēdza tam Gnomu, patēriņš stipri zem 5 Amp. Pēc minūtes aķu lādētājs pagalam. Šis stiepj uz garantiju, samaina. Pēc minūtes arī otrais pagalam. Veikals vēlreiz samaina. Pēc trešā vairs nemaina, bet paskandelējoties izdevās naudu atdabūt. Lūk, ko nozīmē SMPS un induktīva slodze. Nekad nedrīkst slēgt kolektormotorus pie ŠIM ierīces, vienīgi pie klasiska trafa ar klasisku Greca tiltu, turklāt arī tiltam jābūt ar krietnu ne tikai strāvas, bet galvenais - sprieguma, rezervi

----------


## Obsis

RE: Didzis - vot tas būtu ideāls risinājums, bet nav neviena veca elektriķa. Latgalītē jau skatījos.

----------


## AndrisZ

Priekš kam Tev_ "apkārt apkrāmēti 12 gab ATX bloki." _ ja ir tikai 4 motori? Katram 1 bloks (svarā zem 1kg) un viss.
Kāpēc paralelot? Ļoti viegli ir ir, piemēram, uztaisīt, ka padodot uz tiem blokiem vadības spriegumu 0-5V, izejas spriegums proporcionāli mainās no 0 līdz 15V, vai vienkāši tiek ieslēgti/izslēgti ar dažu mA strāvu.
*Taču man ir maktīgas aizdomas (pierādījumu gan īsti nav), ka to ķīnīzeru  nosprāgšanu radīja nevis pārāk liela patērējamā strāva, bet gan  sprieguma adatas, ko kolektormotors ģenerē pārslēgšanās brīžos, mazs  nekontakts sukās un kilovoltu adata garantēta. Un ko par to saka SMPS  izejas kaskāde, to mēs jau zinām.
*A šis vispār ir no fantastikas pasaules. Taisni gribas iedot Tev kādu nedaudz pārtaisītu ATX un parādi kā Tu viņu nosvilināsi ar savu ventilatoru.

----------


## Obsis

RE: Andris Z
Sagrabināju veco labo aķu lādētāju 50A un nu varu nomērīt precīzi. Darba strāva 35A, izejas spriegums 12V, adatas no kolektora pārslēgšanās 400V, bet dažbrīd izšauj līdz 600V. Adatu garums mikrosekundēs. Tā ka principā, pagaidām, problēma atrisināta.
200W...300W ATX tipiski dod virs 35A tikai 5V ķēdē, bet man vajag 12, tātad trīs 5V virknē. Tikai jaunie kompja barokļi dod lielas strāvas 12V pusē, vecajiem  ir 5A...10A un čušš. Tāpēc rakstīju, ka ATX ir pilnīgi garām. Diemžēl, tie 750W  jaunie man vēl nekrājas kaudzītē kā vecie.
Par 5V uzbūstošanu uz PWM attiecības rēķina - man gan šķiet, ka tas der tikai pie mazas strāvas, nevis pie strāvas, kas tuva maksimālajai. Gan trafa dēļ kuru netaisos pārtīt, gan traņu radiatoru dēļ, ko netaisos palielināt, gan tāpēc, ka jau pirmā 600V adata nogalinās to nabaga daudzcietušo TL495 nemaz neatejot no kases. Bet ja godīgi, esmu to darījis tikai pie mazām strāvām, tā ka pieļauju, ka ir vērts paeksperimentēt Tevis aprakstītajā veidā.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Darba strāva 35A, izejas spriegums 12V,


 Ja tas vienam motoram, tad ar 200W-300W ATX, dabīgi, nepietiks.



> adatas no kolektora pārslēgšanās 400V, bet dažbrīd izšauj līdz 600V


 Tie tak mašīnas ventilatori. Kā viņi nenograuj visu auto elektoniku?

----------


## ezis666

Palasi, kādas ir prasības auto elektronikai.
2.kārt svina aķis ir kā buferis un nekas tur daudz nelēkā vairāk

----------


## Didzis

Jā, autiņā svina klucis noēd visu  ::  Parastam barblokam 35A uz 12v tas ir nopietni un lai vēl dabūtu tīru līdzstrāvu, vēl nopietnāk. Kādreiz  transīveru baroju no paštaisīta barnloka ar kaudzi kondensatoriem pēc tiltiņa un vienalga vajadzēja pussprāgušu autiņa aķi slēgt paralēli.

----------


## Isegrim

Vai auto audiorastu iecienītais cilindrs ar uzrakstu *1 F* (_figviņzin_, cik tur patiesībā ir) nevarētu līdzēt?

----------

